
Best resource for beginning Linear Algebra - avindroth
I tried Strang, but I prefer books to lectures. I took an introductory course, but was left with &quot;So what?&quot; I plan to self-study over the summer for machine learning course in the fall.
======
sharmi
I have worked a bit with Strang and I love the intiution that his lectures
provide but I did not finish the full course :)

I initially wanted to suggest Linear Algebra from Foundation to Frontiers [1]
as it had an accompanying book [2] from Edx, but I had no experience in that,
so checked up a bit online and outside their course website, they had not so
good reviews [3]. So I am providing the links for you to decide yourself.
Another answer on quora [4] suggests Coding the Matrix from Coursera, which is
supposed to be rigorous in algorithms with excellent assignments in real world
applications. So may be that is your cup of tea.

[1] [https://www.edx.org/course/linear-algebra-foundations-
fronti...](https://www.edx.org/course/linear-algebra-foundations-frontiers-
utaustinx-ut-5-04x#ct-read-review-widget)

[2] [http://ulaff.net/](http://ulaff.net/)

[3] [https://www.quora.com/Which-online-course-for-linear-
algebra...](https://www.quora.com/Which-online-course-for-linear-algebra-is-
better-edXs-LAFF-or-MITs-OCW-course-with-Gilbert-Strang)

[4] [https://www.quora.com/If-linear-algebra-is-so-important-
for-...](https://www.quora.com/If-linear-algebra-is-so-important-for-data-
science-topics-like-ML-why-arent-the-likes-of-Coursera-Udacity-and-edX-
offering-solid-courses-on-this-topic)

------
stuxnet79
I was in a similar situation. If you were left with a "So what" feeling then I
imagine it would be difficult to plow through a general linear algebra book
without having a feel for the end-game.

Since you already took an introductory course, why not just start studying
machine learning directly and learn the little linear algebra you need on the
side? How much more linear algebra do you really think you need? Don't be a
Depth-First-Search learner ;-) [1]

[1] [http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/617625/on-
familiarit...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/617625/on-familiarity-
or-how-to-avoid-going-down-the-math-rabbit-hole/617995#617995)

------
zhte415
Work yourself through on paper. Really helps. Jumping vectors into matrixes
and vice versa I found fun. Then do the same thing at multi-dimension levels,
should also be fun. Then you're there.

Edit: Maths, just study maths. Not meaning to a higher degree, but to enjoy
it.

------
samfisher83
Isn't Linear algebra taught in the 10th grade? I remember I took linear
algebra again in college since they don't have an AP test for it, but it was
mostly the the same stuff. I remember getting an A in the class without too
much studying since it was pretty much just using matrices.

Isn't linear Algebra still taught in high school?

~~~
aphextron
Linear Algebra is generally a Freshman/Sophmore level college class in the US

------
Tomte
Strang has a great book.

If you want something different, Axler's "Linear Algebra Done Right" or maybe
Shilov's Linear Algebra book are good.

------
jwdunne
I'm currently reading this book. It's been quite helpful so far and its free.

[http://joshua.smcvt.edu/linearalgebra/](http://joshua.smcvt.edu/linearalgebra/)

------
cdnsteve
[https://www.khanacademy.org/math/linear-
algebra](https://www.khanacademy.org/math/linear-algebra)

~~~
0x54MUR41
I would recommend Khan Academy too.

------
Cypher
its common to put "ask HN:" for posing questions like this. Without it I was
expecting a link to resources.

~~~
avindroth
Thanks will do

------
pizza
Another student to learn with, where you alternate student and teacher roles.

